# GSM Australia:CA, Accounting Code: Accountant(general) or Finance Manager??



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello,

At the outset, I'd like to thank you all those who actively participate and provide valuable information on migration to Australia.

I have few questions as below and it will be great if any expert could help with it's answers:

1. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and an associate member of ICAI, I have applied for membership to CPA through MRA with ICAI. While I am awaiting their reply, I am thinking of getting my skills assessed by CPA. I have more than 8 years of experience as Accounts & Finance Manager. My question is which category will be easier to get assessed for Accountants? My options are between Accountant (General) and Finance Manager, Or as someone wrote on this forum that External Auditor is the easiest?

2. I also read on this forum, that CPA usually asks clarification on Accounting theory and that it asks to take additional exam as they believe this subject is not covered adequately by ICAI. This was stated in a question pertaining to CA cleared before May 2002. I passed my ICAI final exams in the year 2004. Does this stand correct still?

3. Is it advisable to get skills assessed by ICAA than CPA?

4. How long does the whole process of skills assessment take?

I have the required score in IELTS and can submit all relevant work experience letters.

Thanks,
Shradz


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

shradz said:


> Hello,
> 
> At the outset, I'd like to thank you all those who actively participate and provide valuable information on migration to Australia.
> 
> ...


Hello Shradz,

I had myself applied under Finance Manager so will try to answer your queries as much as possible.

1) I am also a CA & associate member of ICAI. To choose between accountant & finance manager, you need to first check your roles & responsibilities which come under each. If you are working as finance manager than I think you can apply under this code. Not sure about external auditor so no comments.

But in this case you also should be aware that accountant is under SOL1 which is 189 VISA and you can live anywhere in Australia but Finance Manager is SOL2 which means you need state sponsorship 190 VISA.

2) You are right about accounting theory, CPA asked me to take additional exam as they believe this subject is not covered adequately by ICAI. But than I applied under Finance Manager & got the assessment done.

3) Not sure if any difference, I did it from CPA as my agent told me to do it from there.

4) This you can check on respective websites, also depends on availability of your documents, if you send all on time it will generally be done as per their current timelines. For me it took a bit of time as I first applied under accountant & than under finance manger. I have worked as accountant for 3 yrs & as finance manager for 3.5 yrs now.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have further queries. Also do check if finance manager is on any current lists before taking any calls.

Goodluck


----------



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you so much Maddy. 

I have further questions based on your reply: 

1. How did you go with state sponsorship? I would only like to live in Melbourne, so don't know if I will be able to get that?

2. Is there any way, we explain them details of our subjects, because I believe Accounting theory is completely covered in BCOM and CA.

3. How long did it take for you in all for your assessment? I would also like to get my skills assessed in the same form, is it advisable?

Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi

I got my skills assessed by ICAA as general accountant. Process took about 4 weeks (I think CPAA also takes the same time). 

As Maddy pointed out, choosing the nominated occupation depends on what kind of roles you handled and whether you can adequately furnish work reference letters from your previous employers..

I read on a few threads that CPAA generally is a little more strict in their assessment guidelines. I think if you cleared CA and B.com, you should be able to clear the assessment. For accounting theory, just furnish copies of syllabus of subjects studied in CA and B.com. 

The syllabus should preferably be on the University letter head or contain their official stamp. For ICAI syllabus, you would need to contact the institute, since you cleared in 2004 and that syllabus is no longer being studied currently.

Let me know, if you have other queries.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

shradz said:


> Thank you so much Maddy.
> 
> I have further questions based on your reply:
> 
> ...


Hello Shradz,

1) If you would like to live only in Melbourne, you will have to check their list and see if finance manger is part of it. If you are applying under accountant than you can stay anywhere so than no worries.

2) Yes they had asked me to prove it by providing syllabus just as Sre above has pointed out. But I was not sure it would work and since I had the option of Finance manager I took it.

3) I started the process in May 2012 & finally got the letter from them on 2nd Sep 2012. 

Please do your research thoroughly and decide on how you want to go about it.

Let us know if you have further queries.

Regards,


----------



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you Maddy and Sre. I guess I will have to go with Accountant (General) as Finance Manager is not on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria. 

I will get the detailed syllabus from ICAI and University of Mumbai and submit with my application. Hoping to get it all done soon with positive reply.

Thanks again. 

p.s. Have you both got your PR? Visa process was a bit simpler till Jan 2013.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

shradz said:


> Thank you Maddy and Sre. I guess I will have to go with Accountant (General) as Finance Manager is not on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria.
> 
> I will get the detailed syllabus from ICAI and University of Mumbai and submit with my application. Hoping to get it all done soon with positive reply.
> 
> ...


Hello Shradz,

Well good luck to you, hope all gets done smoothly and soon.

I got the VISA just this week and the visa process has not changed around Jan 2013, its just the same simple process which came into effect July 2012.


----------



## DrMathura (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Shradz,

My hubby is migrating as a Management accountant as this is the field he has been working for last 6 years. He was assessed by CPA. It took 4 weeks.
Good decision to go for General accountant as it has more job opportunities than Fin mgr / Mgt accountant.


----------



## Indian_07 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Shradz,

I am a CA and BCOM from Mumbai. Cleared CA in 2012. I am also planning to move to Australia. Cleared IELTS with minimum 7 in each and now in process of applying to CPA.

I have some similar concerns as yours. Have you already applied to the CPA? If yes, did you apply under the MRA route or directly for migration assessment?

Have they asked you to undergo any further examinations? Pls reply.

Thanks.


----------



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

Indian_07 said:


> Hi Shradz,
> 
> I am a CA and BCOM from Mumbai. Cleared CA in 2012. I am also planning to move to Australia. Cleared IELTS with minimum 7 in each and now in process of applying to CPA.
> 
> ...


Hello Indian,

I applied to ICAA for my skills assessment for Accountant General and got the result in 4 weeks.

Lodged my PR application on 20th Jan and got grant on 20th Feb which was not expected. But I guess the processing time has been reduced.

All the best for your application!


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys,

I need some help here. Iam a Associate of ICAI as well but am unable to locate detailed syllabus for the Foundation/Inter and Final Courses (2002 CA pass out- 1997 Foundation, 1999 Inter and 2002 Final). Called the ICAI Delhi and was ping ponged for ever. Can anyone help with the copy if you guys have? Or a contact in ICAI who can help please.


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

shradz said:


> Hello Indian,
> 
> I applied to ICAA for my skills assessment for Accountant General and got the result in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Shradz,

Am a 2002 CA....looking for the CA syllabus (1997 Fundation, 1999 Inter and 2002 Final). Can you guide me to the right place? ICAI Delhi is bouncing me around like a ping pong.


----------



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,

I collected a booklet of old curriculum from the book shop of ICAI Mumbai. They had a small book shop where one can purchase any CA related books. I am not sure how it is in ICAI Delhi though there would be some book distribution center where you can inquire. 

All the best!
Shradz


----------



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

ambyboy said:


> Shradz,
> 
> Am a 2002 CA....looking for the CA syllabus (1997 Fundation, 1999 Inter and 2002 Final). Can you guide me to the right place? ICAI Delhi is bouncing me around like a ping pong.


Hi,

I collected a booklet of old curriculum from the book shop of ICAI Mumbai. They had a small book shop where one can purchase any CA related books. I am not sure how it is in ICAI Delhi though there would be some book distribution center where you can inquire. 

All the best!
Shradz


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Shradz. I have downloaded the curriculum from CA website, now going to the ICAI Bhavan to get it stamped, hopefully they wont ask too many questions. I'm based in Hyderabad.


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello Shradz and Maddy 

Can you kindly share the employee reference letter that you submitted for assessment under the SOL general accountant.
I am very badly searching for the right roles and responsibilities to fill in for general accountant so that CPA will give me a positive result and i am planning to submit my complete syllabus to cover the accounting theory.
My only draw back is my UG is Bachelor of computer applications and Masters in Financial Management hence i am not sure if i cover all the subjects.

By the way for General accountant 7 subjects are mandatory out of the 9 right ?

regards


----------



## sahilsinghal (Jul 12, 2017)

shradz said:


> Hello Indian,
> 
> I applied to ICAA for my skills assessment for Accountant General and got the result in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Shradz
Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead.
Have you shifted to Australia already? How is the job scene there? Is a CA/CPA mandatory requirement to work as financial analyst?
i'm thinking to shifting soon.

Sahil


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

Maddy27 said:


> Hello Shradz,
> 
> I had myself applied under Finance Manager so will try to answer your queries as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Hello

I know this has been a long time but I got an invitation under Finance Manager in Western Australia. I currently live in Canberra. I am graduate from WA that is why received the invitation. One of the requirement is that either you need to have a work exp as a finance manager or a min 6 month contract. what sort of job can I look for and what should be the position description. As the position/ job description given in ABS is the for the person who have experiences, and company wont hire someone with no exp. Please enlighten me and help to apply. Thanks


----------

